# Chimney in the Woods



## wvdawg (Dec 29, 2013)

Carver and I made a run to his cabin yesterday and then took the long way home.  Saw this old stacked stone chimney down in the woods below a Forest Service road we were on.  Bet it held some interesting stories!


----------



## carver (Dec 29, 2013)

If it could only talk, the stories it would tell
How did the table do on the way home? And thanks for the help we will make the trip again when we can sit by the fire


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 29, 2013)

carver said:


> If it could only talk, the stories it would tell
> How did the table do on the way home? And thanks for the help we will make the trip again when we can sit by the fire



Yep, just like finding an arrowhead. I only wish they could talk. No telling who could have been born, lived, and passed away by that fire.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 29, 2013)

carver said:


> If it could only talk, the stories it would tell
> How did the table do on the way home? And thanks for the help we will make the trip again when we can sit by the fire



No problem Jerry - had a fun day - table is still in the truck so it must be okay!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome photo and yeah I bet the stories would be incredible. The photo alone leaves a lot to the imagination of possibilities.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 29, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 30, 2013)

Man, That's a really cool place.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 30, 2013)

Great find and capture.

Hoss


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jan 7, 2014)

Dennis, hope you dont mind me posting this in your thread but when I seen this thread the other day it reminded me of this old place up on the mountain. I walked up there today and snapped a few pictures of it and the waterfall, the old home place is about 150 yards up the mtn from the waterfall. 2 pillers are still there and part of the rock chimney, I guess some love struck young feller put his and his girlfriends initials in one of the pillers when it was built.


----------



## carver (Jan 7, 2014)

Love finding things in the woods, I've found old cemeteries, old home places, even old abandon farm equipment (I'll try to get some pictures next time i'm rabbit hunting)


----------



## quinn (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice find and shots dawg!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 8, 2014)

Neat find Leland.  I bet that mountain is loaded with interesting stuff.  Thanks for adding it on!  One of these days I'm gonna call you and swing by when I'm up that way!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jan 8, 2014)

Anytime Dennis, I'm always around, I dont stray far from home.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 12, 2014)

Neat finds, y'all!  Yep, the stories hidden in them...


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 12, 2014)

This one is still standing inside Chatt NF in Murray Co.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 12, 2014)

The untold wonders they behold great find.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 12, 2014)

There are quite a few of those out there.   Awesome pic.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Good looking gobbler whitetailfreak!  Thanks for adding your shot.
Thanks for the kind comments all.


----------

